# Dell Latitude D620 Beep Codes



## rationalthinking

I am looking for a list of the beep codes for a Dell Latitude D620.

Searched Dell, could not find it.


----------



## r_dv_00996788

try looking here..I don't know much about beep codes myself..but searched and thought it might help..

http://www.nullamatix.com/dell-diagnostic-beep-code-troublshooting-chart/


----------

